# Magazines



## Kennedy (Jun 17, 2019)

Does anyone on here subscribe to a lawn magazine? Or have any suggestions for one? It doesn't have to be specifically lawn care, could also be gardening, landscaping etc. 
I'm looking for some winter reading material.

Thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

TLF . . .


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

https://www.serviceautopilot.com/the-top-9-lawn-care-publications-of-2019/


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> TLF . . .


 :lol:


----------

